# image fade und image als link verwenden



## phamez (21. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich will auf meiner startseite meiner hp ein image mit dem fade effekt anbringen... so weit so gut... der effekt hat auch sehr schön geklappt! Nun will ich dieses image aber auch gleichzeitig als link verwenden, sozusagen als enter-button... nun funktioniert der image fade effekt aber nicht mehr ... Kann man beides denn gleichzeitig verwenden ?

Hier mal die Seite: http://www.phameztown.com/imgfade/

*und hier ein Auszug aus der .php*

<html>
<head>
<title>PHAMEZTOWN // SVEN HERING</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<META HTTP-EQUIV="imagetoolbar" CONTENT="no">
<script language=JavaScript src="imgfade.js" 
type=text/javascript></script> 

</head>

<body>
<div align="center">
  <table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
    <tr> 
      <td height="459"><div align="center"></div>
        <div align="center">
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
            <tr> 
              <td><table width="747" height="57" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
                  <tr> 
                    <td height="57"> <div align="left"><img src="header.gif" width="273" height="57"> 
                        <br>
                        <br>
                      </div></td>
                  </tr>
                </table></td>
            </tr>
            <tr>
              <td> 
                <table width="747" height="320" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bgcolor="#000000">
                  <tr> 
                    <td><center>
                        <img src="intro.jpg" width="747" height="320" border=0 align="middle" style="FILTER: alpha(opacity='15')" onMouseOver=nereidFade(this,100,17,15,13,10,10,10) onMouseOut=nereidFade(this,15,13,10,10,10)> 
                      </center></td>
                  </tr>
                </table></td>
            </tr>
            <tr>
              <td><p>&nbsp;</p>
                <p>&nbsp;</p>
                <p>&nbsp;</p></td>
            </tr>
          </table>
        </div>
      </td>
    </tr>
  </table>

</div>
</body>
</html>

*und hier das java script:*

nereidFadeObjects = new Object(); 
nereidFadeTimers = new Object(); 

/* object - image to be faded (actual object, not name); 
* destop - destination transparency level (ie 80, for mostly solid) 
* rate   - time in milliseconds between trasparency changes (best under 100) 
* delta  - amount of change each time (ie 5, for 5% change in transparency) 
*/ 

function nereidFade(object, destOp, rate, delta){ 
if (!document.all) 
return 
    if (object != "[object]"){ 
        setTimeout("nereidFade("+object+","+destOp+","+rate+","+delta+")",0); 
        return; 
    } 
    clearTimeout(nereidFadeTimers[object.sourceIndex]); 
    diff = destOp-object.filters.alpha.opacity; 
    direction = 1; 
    if (object.filters.alpha.opacity > destOp){ 
        direction = -1; 
    } 
    delta=Math.min(direction*diff,delta); 
    object.filters.alpha.opacity+=direction*delta; 
    if (object.filters.alpha.opacity != destOp){ 
        nereidFadeObjects[object.sourceIndex]=object; 
        nereidFadeTimers[object.sourceIndex]=setTimeout("nereidFade(nereidFadeObjects["+object.sourceIndex+"],"+destOp+","+rate+","+delta+")",rate); 
    } 
} 


danke im vorraus!
mfg


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Januar 2005)

```
<script language=JavaScript src="imgfade.js"type=text/javascript></script>
```
 wenn du es so schreiben würdest, funktioniert es auch. 

In der seite steht aber

```
<script language=JavaScript src="imgfade/imgfade.js" type=text/javascript></script>
```
...somit wird das Skript nicht gefunden.... der Fehler hat also nix mit dem Link zu tun.


----------



## phamez (21. Januar 2005)

argh  ja jetz gehts...

danke für die hilfe!


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Januar 2005)

Auch für dich der mittlerweile standardmässige Hinweis auf die Einhaltung der Netiquette(siehe meine Signatur).

Beherzige das bitte.


----------



## marley123 (8. April 2007)

Hallo 

Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, das oben angeführte Javascript 
in Firefox zu verwenden ? Ich probier schon seit mehreren Stunden herum,
aber ich komm auf keinen grünen Zweig.

gruz


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. April 2007)

Hallo, schau mal hier herein 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript/221282-fade-out-funktioniert-nicht-im-mozilla.html


----------

